# Web design help.



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been looking into developing my own site to promote my art. Its been YEARS since I worked with Fireworks and to buy the latest version is out of the question (no money). I have an old Mac but when I say old I mean OLD. However iWeb is a neat little program and would like to find something like it for the PC. Could anyone reccomend a decnet web development program in the 100 bucks or less catagory?

Just keep in mind two things.

1. Budget. I am monivg soon so my funds are VERY limited. However I need a good site to promote myself in my new area. If not.....I starve 

2. I have almost zero knowledge of HTML. I need a very graphic interface like iweb to be successful.

Any help or advice would be great and bring you mega good karma!


----------



## olithereal (Jun 5, 2010)

You could always get Microsoft Expression Web...it's around 150$ though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2010)

olithereal said:


> You could always get Microsoft Expression Web...it's around 150$ though.



I was looking at Expression Web 3. Anyone ever use it?


----------



## lemode (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was looking at Expression Web 3. Anyone ever use it?



Expression Web 3 is what I use over Dreamweaver now because editing CSS is top notch. And I like the cross browser compatibility…I think it’s called superpreview. Sometimes what I made in Dreamweaver MX (2004) never looked the same in Firefox as it does in IE…drove me crazy. I needed a cheaper solution for an HTML editor and bought this. Glad I did because I love it. I think you could make a very simple website with expression web 3. Fireworks, Photoshop, Illustrator knowledge is all just bonuses and will allow you to be more creative in website development.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have designed a couple of sites with Serif Webplus X4 . It is not a bad WYSIWYG web software.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 8, 2010)

I love Expression Web, mostly because of the graphical interface.  I took a class that revolved around it for my Associates and it's really simple to learn and gives you a ton of options when you really dive into it.


----------

